# Who would you like to meet (face to face) the most on RTF and why? gdg



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Can only pick TWO! No messing with the rules and no obstaining

I am going with Kristy Wilder cause she spent a considerable amount of time helping me with puppy issues and I love her personality. Honest, smart, and down to earth, and a bit motherly-- Iv'e always needed that Thanks for all the Pms a year ago Kristy. 

A very close second has to be ken Bora. He has made fun of me at times, but what a wealth of knowledge! No nonsense (for impt. stuff that is) spot on advice, very helpful to all regardless of experience, and a person that is obviously passionate about our sport. It shows in every post. A dude I would love to meet someday! 



thanks Chris--but not in the top three. 


Btw-- I have only met a handful of you. 

I truly appreciate input from every one of you. 

Take care all, john


----------



## BentleysMom (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm going with MooseGooser. Just because he has the best sense of humor on RTF. I think his stuff is super funny. Back in my first lurking days I watched his video of him doing a blind and losing his dog behind a tree. Made my day!!

Next is also Kristie Wilder. Sent her personal e-mail about a health issue which she was very helpful on. She also makes a big difference in a dogs life! Amazing how much she cares for those rescues and I envy that.

Wish we could add more but the limit was 2!!! sorry guys!


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Whoever I can learn the most from. 

Dennis and...there are a lot of others to choose from. Maybe Angie...I think I'd have fun training with her.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Melanie Foster...just because


planning on hunting this fall with RoadKill (Stan) and Elvis


Ken Bora - need to meet the man, the myth, the legend...plus he might be the best story teller I have ever listened to...

Chris A....only talked to him via phone, would like to talk duck calls/techniques with him

will eventually get to meet Margo Ellis, Carol (2tall) since our training paths are bound to cross


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 15, 2009)

a pro trainer from missouri that will assist in in breaking gun shyness on dog


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Lanse Brown.
Lanse Brown.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Melanie Foster for all the wrong reasons and Lanse Brown for all the right reasons..............


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

I would like to meet Qui Chang Trainer and would have liked to have met Unca Jerry Harris.
Jerry was the first person to ask about the Pure Vermont Maple Syrup I make, and was just gosh darn cool.
And Qui...... well who wouldn't want to chill with petal clad nymphs??? I would discuss typing style and thread answering technique.
I probably will never meet Qui, I'm hopin' to run into Jerry.;-)
　
.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> Stan Bora


 
who is that?


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

melanie foster
kristie..



maria ....hope to met u both someday..


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Yeah, I'll go along with Stan "the man" Bora


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure would have like to have met Unca Jerry. This place is much diminished by his absence.

There are several folks on POTUS place that I would like to meet just to find out if they are really as terrible as they seem.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Snicklefritz and derF ... at the same time.

Would like to listen to them discuss collar training techniques. 

JS


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

2 - Only 2 - that is unfair. I will have to lump some into an entire group 









Okay, here goes, my vote goes to Ken Bora because anyone who lives in VT and makes GREAT MAPLE syrup has my attention...plus, sorry to hurt your image Ken, but I think you are a nice guy 

2nd - is a group of people (skirting around the rules here); but it would include those who (IMO) have genuinely contributed to good dog training and good dog training discussions on RTF (i.e. Dennis Voigt, Ted Shih, Evan Graham - the list goes on and on). This group of people produces the posts I most often print and refer back to .


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

i'd like to meet Howard Niemi. in fact, i hope to when i retire and my wife and i can spend a summer in Alaska.

/Paul is my other pick, hopefully on the same trip.

i'd like to add that Ken Bora is an even nicer guy in person and a lot of fun to be around!

Ken, i have met Qui Chang and he is indeed someone you would enjoy hanging out with!-Paul


----------



## Robert (Feb 28, 2006)

I go back a little further than my current join date (somehow deleted my first account) but I miss Richard Halstead and the history he brought to the board. 

For the second there are so many other great contributers. I'll say Chris as he started this all and keeps the engine going.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Ken Bora and taste the Maple Syrup.

Chris our organizer of RTF and thank him-great web site!

The pros who continuously chime in and give us assistance and guidence!
(Dennis V., Evan, Amy D and Dr. Charles) If I missed any I apologize,

To some of the responders to the RTF: Glenn G. Mooser, Ted, Snickle etc thanks for your comments


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Went Shayne was single,and in his RTF glory, I always wanted to visit Texas and go to Jail with him.:razz:

Gooser

i,d add Chris, Pals, Guthry,ED,JOHN ROBINSon:razz:,Duckferme,Ken, HOWARD from the great white north....... Waite this is more than 2
Everybody here is a great bunch a folks.

I leaned how to type here.

Gooser.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Alec Sparks.........His training discussions are both thought provoking and brilliant.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

mlardy and Dennis Voigt.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

First beyond a doubt would be Glenda from the GRCA field education committee, an incredible person who goes above and beyond to help and encourage newbies. 
Several others, can't limit it to just 2.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Very hard to pick just two because of the wealth of knowledge and genuine good people that frequent the RTF. I could probably list a dozen without thinking real hard about it.

But, staying within the rules:

Ted Shih - An amateur that set out to do whatever it took to become a strong handler. Met the people that are the best in the business and is/was open minded enough to listen and learn from them so that he could then go out and compete, very well, against them. His threads a year or so ago where pictures were posted and he critiques set ups that people submitted were some of the best ever on RTF IMO, along with "Does sit mean sit". I also apreciate his no nonsense approach.

Howard Niemi - An amateur that trains his own dogs and has multiple FC/AFC's to his credit, despite the limitations that training in Alaska present. Provides great information and guidence to training questions and always willing to help.


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

John Kelder said:


> Melanie Foster for all the wrong reasons ..............


Are you hard up or something?


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

MooseGooser and Bubba.
That would be a good time.
Joe


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Gooser, Pals, Duk4me, WRL, Windycanyon, Road Kill. Sorry guess I can't count this morning.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

John Kelder said:


> Melanie Foster for all the wrong reasons and Lanse Brown for all the right reasons..............


Dats funny right dere !!!!:razz:


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I have been very fortunate to have met a number of people through RTF.
I can tell you it was a pleasure to meet each of them.
My hope is to remain friends with them for the remainder of my lifetime.

There are many more we have yet to meet.
(some of those meetings are planned already)

But if I really had to pick, it would be a group.

That group would be those Men and Women serving our country right now who grace this board with their posts.

I would like to shake your hand, look you in the eye and *THANK YOU!!!*

Just sayin'.......


*RK*


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Gosh, I have been so fortunate to meet a whole bunch of you already on my travels. So if I leave your name out, I did not forget but trying to stay focused on "who next?" and c'mon, only two????

#1: Alec Sparks. Every time I read a post of his, I learn a new way of looking at something. His ideas are well expressed and he always seems to have the experience to back up the ideas. Plus, he seems cool and wise, not enough of those out there;-)

#2: Ken Bora. I like his taste in music, dogs, humor and food. So far he hasn't said anything politically to be one of those I used to like until I read POTUS! Ken, I think you would be great fun to meet and have some sage advice regarding rope work as well.

There are tons more I could list, but for once I'm following the rules.


----------



## Curt Akeson (Jan 13, 2011)

1. Melanie Foster, Almost got to meet her this summer when working in the NW. Always there to answer my questions.

2. Choice no. 2, Ken Bora, Evan Graham, Glenda Brown, Dennis Voight...etc. Great contributors to RTF.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

greg magee said:


> Are you hard up or something?


We have a nice on going online banter ,Ms. Foster and I ,and this adds to it . Check out my girl in my FB profile pic .Not hard up at all regards.......


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

If you haven't net her yet, you need to meet Ms. Becky Mills just to taste those cookies and hear that Good Ole South Ga twang.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Aren't you supposed to be at the beach??? Or are you a high tech ******* complete with a smart phone?


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

bjoiner said:


> If you haven't net her yet, you need to meet Ms. Becky Mills just to taste those cookies and hear that Good Ole South Ga twang.


I keep hearing about these cookies...I used to see Becky back when she still went to hunt tests, I guess those cookies didn't come about until her field trial days...either that or I wasn't cookie-worthy! Seriously though, she is impossible not to like.


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

Felanie Moster (where in the world is she)
Gooser,Ken Bora
But the two I would really like to meet is that Beaver ya'll trained and the dog that seats on a duck.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

There have been times when I would have liked to meet some RTF'ers just to see if I could choke the crap out of them, but excluding those, I'd like to meet Dr. Ed to see if I could coax some Honcho stories out of him. There are about 25 others that are tied for #2.

Most of the RTF'ers I've met have been people I wouldn't mind seeing again.


----------



## christinaA (Jun 27, 2007)

I would like to meet a couple RTF'ers who are male, single, over 50, and have most of their own teeth. A dog truck with an extra large hole would be a plus....

Why??? Well, to train dogs, of course! LOL


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

christinaA said:


> I would like to meet a couple RTF'ers who are *male, single, over 50, and have most of their own teeth*. A dog truck with an extra large hole would be a plus....
> 
> Why??? Well, to train dogs, of course! LOL


 I meet all the criteria except the dog truck.


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

The folk(s) that atempted to raise AB111


----------



## Pas Bon (Nov 11, 2009)

Robert Milner


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Dr Ed
Kristie


----------



## wheelhorse (Nov 13, 2005)

Ken Bora: a man that can blow up a pond and live to tell about....

Chris A for starting the whole thing


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

christinaA said:


> I would like to meet a couple RTF'ers who are male, single, over 50, and have most of their own teeth. A dog truck with an extra large hole would be a plus....
> 
> Why??? Well, to train dogs, of course! LOL


 
Well in that case I am looking for someone around 30, single, and they can just have a dog box.


----------



## Randy Bohn (Jan 16, 2004)

Melanie is my number 1 and 2 pick, can't ever get enough of her!! I've met Melanie Foster and spent some time with her....if I wasn't....and she wasn't...overalls...suspenders...dress...she's a sweetheart!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Kristie Wilder, why?

For the HUGE,HUGE heart she has!
That gal is taking the EXPRESS elevator to Heaven for sure!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Randy Bohn said:


> Melanie is my number 1 and 2 pick, can't ever get enough of her!! I've met Melanie Foster and spent some time with her....if I wasn't....and she wasn't...overalls...suspenders...dress...she's a sweetheart!!!


I would say THAT cancels out the poster with the dig.
I would say Melanie because we would have a blast, Dr Ed because he has always been there to answer questions and to get Honcho part 3 out of him after a few wine coolers, and Randy because I would really like to watch him train, well Dr Ed too.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

#1dennis voigt. I'd like to train with him 
But I wonder if he'd still be training alone if someone else is there ;-)
#2 guna go with bora because I seen him post a bottle of crown royal once and liked him eversince.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I'd have to say Dr Ed and hopefully Judy would be there too. Just to talk about all the great dogs they have been blessed with... # 2 Is a tough choice but if I have to pick one , I guess it would be Howard Niemi, to see how he is so successful,and gets his dogs trained in the short seasons of Alaska, and just to go to Alaska.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Hm, 
First choice would have been Jerry. Remember being overseas and reading about the "Gentlemen Retreat". Planned to make one when I got back. By time I got back, no more retreats and Jerry left us shortly after. 

Kristie is one of the two without a doubt for her great heart.  I've met Angie, Sonya and Melanie which was pretty neat. I think having chance to with train and talk training with them would be more fun. 

Bora is my second choice. Ken knows what works for him, lets others do their thing but offers great insight to us newbies which helps to separate the wheat from the chaff; and for his syrup that I refuse to share with anyone, including wife, family and friends. :lol:


----------



## jimmyp (Aug 21, 2008)

Sharon Potter to thank her for some gun breaking advice she once gave me, and Gooser cause he has made me laugh from the time when I was just a lurker..... 

Jim


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

christinaA said:


> I would like to meet a couple RTF'ers who are male, single, over 50, and have most of their own teeth. A dog truck with an extra large hole would be a plus....
> 
> Why??? Well, to train dogs, of course! LOL


Marry ME ??


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Dr. Ed 

Nimrod

Col Blimp


----------



## Pete Hayes (Jan 3, 2011)

greg magee said:


> Are you hard up or something?


Wow, taking a cheap shot a 2 people!
I've added Greg too my list of people NOT to meet.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

_fredhassen_ x 2

His wealth of dog training accumen seems to be boundless !!!!!

www.youtube.com/fredhassen

john


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

john fallon said:


> _fredhassen_ x 2
> 
> His wealth of dog training accumen seems to be boundless !!!!!
> 
> ...


I met him with Jerry Harris-not that thrilling. "It's all about me" on steroids.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pete Hayes said:


> Wow, taking a cheap shot a 2 people!
> I've added Greg too my list of people NOT to meet.


Actually Pete, I've decided that Greg really likes Melanie......... it's kinda like the kid in 3rd grade that dips the pony tail in the ink well........ he really likes her.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Well I have met Kristie,Carol&Ralph, Jeff T(real nice guy)so I guess it would have to be....anyone that could teach me all they know. Gooser?


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

ErinsEdge said:


> I met him with Jerry Harris-not that thrilling. "It's all about me" on steroids.


He was one of Jerry's favorite people, he said so on here many times

Sorry, but on Jerry's recomendation .....

I'll take my chances regards.

john


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

There are alot of people on here I'd like to meet.I couldn't just pick two.
I also bet that many of us have already met and just don't know it.Everybody that I have met from RTF so far have all been good people.So,to make sure nobody is alienated, I pick Weezie and Indy.

It's OK to pick dogs right?


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

#1- Qui Chang Trainer, because of the humble, simple way in which he presents the answer to any question, with clarity, and friendly welcome.

#2- Ken Bora, because it's one thing to have a lot of crazy life experience, another to have the ability to spin a yarn, and quite another to have both! Also, because he is a proponent and evangelist of the Rope Doctrine, which teaches that there is no retriever training problem that cannot be solved by the judicious application of a rope 

It was a hard decision though on #2, because I would love to meet Dr. Ed (a wealth of knowledge and history), Howard Niemi (an amateur whose opinion I highly regard), Ted Shih (I like his knowledge of the rules of the game and his ability model his thinking according to those rules and general common sense, and his ability to explain his opinion in a clear, concise way- must be a fantastic lawyer!), Dennis Voigt (like Qui Chang, his replies- though few- always seem spot-on to me), The Janitor (another humble, kind man), Bon Malari (I appreciate his knowledge of the history of the game and the breed), MLardy (obvious reasons) Kristy Fowler (seems like a really cool gal), FOM (another really cool gal) and, of course, MooseGooser (do you really need to ask why?).


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

El Matavenados said:


> FOM (another really cool gal).


HA! 
See Lainee, somebody does want to meet you!!!


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> HA!
> See Lainee, somebody does want to meet you!!!


You know it! I wouldn't mind meeting the #1 bird thrower or whatever she calls him, too!

I've already met Russ, and he's been a great help to me, along with introducing me to other friends. I know a couple other users as well, and they're good people.

I didn't really meet her because she was in the middle of a training seminar/session, but I got to observe Sharon Potter doing what she does best for a few minutes one Sunday Afternoon this past Spring. I'd heard of it, but never actually seen it done until then- a tough little Boykin Spaniel named Robby that doesn't like to pick up things that other dogs have picked up was giving a lot of fetch refusals, and then it happened... She bit his ear!!!! And again!! I don't think I'll ever forget that.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

El Matavenados, the only reason Sharon wasn't on my list is because I have already met her! I can assure you, though I have observed the "ear bite", (my pup being really stoic/stubborn because of my insufficient pressure) it is far from "what she does best"! She is very good at FF and also teaching it. But she is also amazing at getting good results for many different issues with a minimum of physical pressure. I would recommend that anyone here add her to "the list"!


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Colonel Blimp and Qui Chang Trainer.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

Kristie all around good person from her postings.

Ken Bora cause I want to see this legendary nipple wrench.:razz:


----------



## Kevinismybrother (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, I have had the pleasure of meeting and training with almost all of the Colorado folks - Gooser is even more fun in person !! - 
Picking just 2 of all those I have not met is tough but I will go with Dennis Voight and Dr Ed - to learn more about what I am doing so very wrong and how to fix it.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

2tall said:


> El Matavenados, the only reason Sharon wasn't on my list is because I have already met her! I can assure you, though I have observed the "ear bite", (my pup being really stoic/stubborn because of my insufficient pressure) it is far from "what she does best"! She is very good at FF and also teaching it. But she is also amazing at getting good results for many different issues with a minimum of physical pressure. I would recommend that anyone here add her to "the list"!


Just to be clear, I have a lot of respect for Sharon, and did not intend to denigrate her professionalism in any way. And when I wrote "doing what she does best", I referred to her training trainers how to get the most out of their dogs, and the excellent way in which she does so! And, I got to see someone bite a dog's ear! I just thought that was cool.


----------



## Daniel J Simoens (Jul 7, 2011)

A LOT of egos being inflated in this thread!! 
gotta make you guys feel all warm and fuzzy inside!! let's you know you're doing something right. keep it up!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> HA!
> See Lainee, somebody does want to meet you!!!


Doesn't count....cause the question is top 2! hahahaha So there!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Becky Mills said:


> Aren't you supposed to be at the beach??? Or are you a high tech ******* complete with a smart phone?


High tech *******, no doubt.


----------



## 7pntail (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, I see that most all of you have managed to skirt the top two requirement. 

RULES ARE SOOOOO YESTERDAY!

I think it is time to re-frame the question. Which two on RTF would you most be inclined to partake in an adult beverage with? I "prolly" have to go with Bubba and Gosser for the obvious. However, I haven't met Melanie--I am inferring from posts that she may be be a wild one. Could be a better choice!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

7pntail said:


> Well, I see that most all of you have managed to skirt the top two requirement.
> 
> RULES ARE SOOOOO YESTERDAY!
> 
> I think it is time to re-frame the question. Which two on RTF would you most be inclined to partake in an adult beverage with? I "prolly" have to go with Bubba and Gosser for the obvious. However, I haven't met Melanie--I am inferring from posts that she may be be a wild one. Could be a better choice!


my answer remains the same, those I listed I did so with the intent of training dogs with, if we happened to drop the tailgate and discuss training ideology after it might entail an adult beverage or two

and FTR I not only met but trained with Fred H. on two different times, he was a guest of the group leader and although the first encounter was very awkward since he and I tangled here on the RTF, but he didnt seem to be anything like his onscreen personna. He took his turns throwing birds and went along quite well with the training group


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> my answer remains the same, those I listed I did so with the intent of training dogs with, if we happened to drop the tailgate and discuss training ideology after it might entail an adult beverage or two
> 
> and FTR I not only met but trained with Fred H. on two different times, he was a guest of the group leader and although the first encounter was very awkward since he and I tangled here on the RTF, but he didnt seem to be anything like his onscreen personna. He took his turns throwing birds and went along quite well with the training group


The only rtf'er I have met in person other than Angie is Gibson. I met Angie before before rtf. Kathy and I met Gibson at a hunt test last December. He was very nice and personable. Took pics of our dogs for us and talked camera BS with Kathy. A lot of the crap that transpires on rtf is just that - crap. When you boil it all down, dog people can't be bad, ornery maybe, but not bad.

Ain't spell check great regards,


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I would like to meet and train with BonMallari and Ted Shih. I always like what they say and have developed trust in their knowledge of dogs.

Met and know Ken Bora he's a chessie guy. Can't trust those chessie guys. they are generally crazy. Right Ken


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

My two choices would have to be Angie for the fantastic and much appreciated PM answers shes given.

Second would be Chad Wilson to tell him thank you in person for the work he helped organize at the Cattle Ranch. Dog for generations will benefit from that work.

Hoping to meet ol' badbullgator and Thomas D at the Cattle Ranch this February while the are judging Master for Lower Alabama. Seems like a good place for a February RTF meeting while trying to get a leg on the master national qualification. (Man, that was a shameless plug for a test if I've ever seen one. )


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

A better question would be - Who have you met & why did you leave the conversation with such a favorable impression? I've met a lot of people that play this sport, know a lot of them through their friends & had favorable impressions of their contributions but, others not so much. There are a lot of less public folks in the game that are very interesting people with interests beyond dogs. Talk to TJ Lindbloom sometime about his dealing with the tree people. TJ is a very bright guy! & I agree with all the positive comments about Felanie, talk to her sometime about what she does for a vocation. 

But for 3 I haven't met - it would be Ken, Gooser & Julie R - in any order  .


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

I will meet Ken. I gotta return his bottles.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Ken bora the man cracks me up


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

El Matavenados said:


> Just to be clear, I have a lot of respect for Sharon, and did not intend to denigrate her professionalism in any way. And when I wrote "doing what she does best", I referred to her training trainers how to get the most out of their dogs, and the excellent way in which she does so! And, I got to see someone bite a dog's ear! I just thought that was cool.


Oh Lordy....now I'll forever be remembered as the trainer who bit a dog.  Not something I'd recommend, or even want to do....but when the refusal situation arises and there are no other tools available...that little Robbie is the toughest Boykin I've run across yet. Very talented and cool dog, but too smart and quick for his own good sometimes. 

I'm thinking I'd rather recall being hauled backward out of the clay mud in one of the ponds at Prado, after getting stuck with both feet when I tried to go in after a dog that had refused. 

I've met some of the folks on my list....the list is too long to name just two, really. Angie, Ken, ckaiser, Bill and Cleo, Lainee, Howard, Ted Shih, Alec Sparks....would have loved to have spent time with Unca Jerry...Chris A., of course...and there are a few more that are close by and I know I'll eventually bump into them. Heck, let's just have a big RTF party and invite everybody!


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

Steve Hester said:


> Alec Sparks.........His training discussions are both thought provoking and brilliant.


Steve, should I send the check to your off-shore account or the numbered Swiss account?




[Really Steve...thank you for the complement....2tall/Sharon P, youz too].


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Marvin S said:


> A better question would be - Who have you met & why did you leave the conversation with such a favorable impression? I've met a lot of people that play this sport, know a lot of them through their friends & had favorable impressions of their contributions but, others not so much. There are a lot of less public folks in the game that are very interesting people with interests beyond dogs. Talk to TJ Lindbloom sometime about his dealing with the tree people. TJ is a very bright guy! & I agree with all the positive comments* about Felanie, talk to her sometime about what she does for a vocation.*
> 
> But for 3 I haven't met - it would be Ken, Gooser & Julie R - in any order  .


can we rule out grief counselor or life coach 


I have met Sylvia McClure (aka jollydog) before she and Gracie hit the big time, and she is one of the nicest and most charming people you would ever want to meet, the sport needs more like her


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

i think it is dangerous to meet and get to know people you already "know on rtf". there is a huge risk of disappointment. for instance:

rtf's top vote getter ken bora, the classic chessie guy! big, burly woodsman and swampmaster. in my personna of ken the only reason he is cooking that fine syrup is to hide the smoke from the still he is running. if i found out he was a skinny chessie guy that bought all his whiskey i might be a little disappointed.

rtf's second most popular, melanie foster, a "golden enthusiast". i like that melanie scares me so badly that i will never post a "breeder brag". if i met her and she was not the meanest, ugliest, scariest haint, walking around with a "hell red" dog with a skull and crossbones bandana on, i might be a little disappointed. (a haint is southern slang for a ghost or spirit that inhabits or haunts a community, constantly terrorizing the inhabitants)

if i met gooser and he was fully clothed and his dog didn't break......

if i met robert milner and he said, "hand me that heeling stick in your back pocket........"

if i met howard and he had short sleeves and a tan.......(oh wait the sun shines 22 hours in alaska right now)

oh well, life is full of "little disappointments". hope to meet you soon.


----------



## Donald Flanagan (Mar 17, 2009)

roseberry said:


> i think it is dangerous to meet and get to know people you already "know on rtf". there is a huge risk of disappointment. for instance:
> 
> rtf's top vote getter ken bora, the classic chessie guy! big, burly woodsman and swampmaster. in my personna of ken the only reason he is cooking that fine syrup is to hide the smoke from the still he is running. if i found out he was a skinny chessie guy that bought all his whiskey i might be a little disappointed.
> 
> ...


THAT, good sir, is the funniest thing I've read in months!


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

JusticeDog said:


> Actually Pete, I've decided that Greg really likes Melanie......... it's kinda like the kid in 3rd grade that dips the pony tail in the ink well........ he really likes her.


I think your right Susan, but whats her excuse?


----------



## hollypoint (Feb 25, 2011)

We were at the recent LCRC Hunt Test in Addison, VT, and while we got 2 JH passes my wife and I were still dissapointed because we never saw Mr Bora. We spent the whole weekend hoping, sort of like seeing a movie star.


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

My 1st one is easy, Chris Cormeir. I would really like to see how his duck seating issue worked out. 

The other may be a bit more difficult. I have been fortunate to be able to travel and meet quite a few folks on RTF. The other would be the other Chris. We have crossed paths but never met face to face. Need to get that hunt in soon.....


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

hollypoint said:


> We were at the recent LCRC Hunt Test in Addison, VT, and while *we got 2 JH passes my wife* and I were still dissapointed because we never saw Mr Bora. We spent the whole weekend hoping, sort of like seeing a movie star.


Sunday, at that test, junior. in the morning I was the feller hand throwing the live duck for the gunners. You might have caught a glimpse of me running down that live one that got away, large straw hat in hand. Herding it back to the gun station. Then on water I threw the first bird. You may have seen one of my two "no birds" when I purty much hit myself in the head with my own duck. Longtime regulars of the club said I "Sue Aikman"ed it. Never had to duck and cover from my own duck. Others have said I was hard to spot. I was lurking at senior later that afternoon but throwing the go bird on water under much cover. Could not be scene.
　
　
.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Roseberry, 
Just in case you have pictured Andy Carlson as RTF's resident Shameless Brazen Huzzy you will not be disappointed. I keep trying to tell her the neon orange bustier or however you spell it and the thigh high black boots are a bit much but she won't listen.
Oh yeah, I have it on good authority that Bubba is a little light in the loafers if you get my drift. 
Just trying to help in the worst way.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Steve Amrein said:


> My 1st one is easy, Chris Cormeir. I would really like to see how his duck seating issue worked out.
> 
> The other may be a bit more difficult. I have been fortunate to be able to travel and meet quite a few folks on RTF. The other would be the other Chris. We have crossed paths but never met face to face. Need to get that hunt in soon.....


I would like that very much Steve. I've not yet posted on this thread, but your comment made my morning for sure!

Ironically, I am just looking at an opportunity to mix business with pleasure and go duck hunting in Lochaber, Quebec in early October. I know nothing about the place, but I don't think I can pass it up.

I would love to get some time to hunt the big river with you this season. 

Thank you!

Chris


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Chris Atkinson said:


> "go duck hunting in Lochaber, Quebec in early October. I know nothing about the place, but I don't think I can pass it up." Chris


Chris ..... all you need to know is that it is north of the border and you should be able to meet up with your cousin A.K. .... and possibly some of his other relatives! 

Sue


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

The Snows said:


> Chris ..... all you need to know is that it is north of the border and you should be able to meet up with your cousin A.K. .... and possibly some of his other relatives!
> 
> Sue


Sue, thank you for the reminder about my cousin! I've not seen him in a long time!


----------



## jerod (May 2, 2011)

The way this thread is going I expect I will turn on TMZ and find video of Ken running from paparazzi while trying to get special made maple syrup doggie latte from Starbucks...


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> Sunday, at that test, junior. in the morning I was the feller hand throwing the live duck for the gunners. You might have caught a glimpse of me running down that live one that got away, large straw hat in hand. Herding it back to the gun station. Then on water I threw the first bird. You may have seen one of my two "no birds" when I purty much hit myself in the head with my own duck. Longtime regulars of the club said I "Sue Aikman"ed it. Never had to duck and cover from my own duck. Others have said I was hard to spot. I was lurking at senior later that afternoon but throwing the go bird on water under much cover. Could not be scene.
> 
> 
> .


So Ken- now that you are a bunch lighter- how is your scamper working?

Must not be too bad if you are running down ducks.

duck chaser regards

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Roseberry,
> Oh yeah, I have it on good authority that Bubba is a little light in the loafers if you get my drift.
> Just trying to help in the worst way.


You are just mad cause we wore the same dress on Easter.

Green around the gills regards

Bubba


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Been a stranger around here!! Missing out on the rtf gang lately!
I'd have to say Howard Niemi and Mary Maxwell would be on my list. 
And anyone from Canada who will take me bear hunting!!!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

I guess I would like to have all y'all over to the Ponderosa for a big ol' BBQ!!!
(Famous Dave's sauce;-))


We would have a little pool of jell-o just in case!!:shock:

We could have seperate tables for the youngun's.


And a GIANT corner............for the ones that belong there, oh yeah, you know who you are!!!

Who will bring the liquid refreshments??


I'm thinkin' this would be a remembered event.

Pick only 2???
Not doable.........
Just sayin'


*RK*


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Bubba said:


> You are just mad cause we wore the same dress on Easter.
> 
> Green around the gills regards
> 
> Bubba


Get over it. You know I had the killer shoes.


----------



## Richard Chavez (Dec 10, 2009)

If I can only pick 2, then it'll have to be



Y'ALL



All Y'Alll


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Steve Amrein said:


> My 1st one is easy, Chris Cormeir. I would really like to see how his duck seating issue worked out.


Literally laughed out loud at that one. That poor guy's first and only post is a thing of legend.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

JeffLusk said:


> Been a stranger around here!! Missing out on the rtf gang lately!
> I'd have to say Howard Niemi and Mary Maxwell would be on my list.
> And anyone from Canada who will take me bear hunting!!!


You must be hunting Teddy Bears, if you want real bears...you gotta go to Alaska...


----------



## labsx3 (Oct 27, 2003)

Shayne....I try to read whatever he posts, the guy is funny, knows what he is talking about and seems like he would be a blast to sit around and have a few drinks with while listening to him tell stories.I loved to read when he and Jerry would post, those were some good times.
Ed A...I would listen and try to soak up as much knowledge as possible, both in running dogs and because I work at a veterinary hospital, veterinary knowledge.

Only picking two was tough, but the top two was not....although I still wonder what it was like to be one of Jerrys women


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Richard Chavez said:


> If I can only pick 2, then it'll have to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's roughly 2 or so..........


*RK*


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Roseberry,
> Just in case you have pictured Andy Carlson as RTF's resident Shameless Brazen Huzzy you will not be disappointed. I keep trying to tell her the neon orange bustier or however you spell it and the thigh high black boots are a bit much but she won't listen.
> 
> Just trying to help in the worst way.


Becky - now nobody is going to want to meet me if they think I am still wearing neon orange - EVERYBODY knows that was so last year!!;-)

Better fashion sense than that regards,

Andy
SBH


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

road kill said:


> We would have a little pool of jell-o just in case!!:shock:
> Who will bring the liquid refreshments??
> I'm thinkin' this would be a remembered event.


Well, I'll bring the liquid to spike the pool full of Jell-o (shots)
But, then I'm not sure how much "remembering" there will be.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

labsx3 said:


> ....although I still wonder what it was like to be one of Jerrys women


I wonder what happened to his calendar?
.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> I wonder what happened to his calendar?
> .


No idea but I do know I did one saucy pic for it...

Angie


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Well I have been thinking on this for a couple of days.....I would like to meet Sharon Potter as she has worked with my hero for years Delmar Smith. I would also like to meet Ted as I have followed his posts for as long as I can remember on here. Now that said for two how about a few more........Dr Ed, Ken Bora, FOM, Gooser, dang how about everybody........LOL.


----------



## WhackndStack6 (Aug 10, 2011)

I would have to say that i want to go training with evan graham and Roadkill (stan). i had an opportunity to but i had to work  maybe some day tho. 


Mitch


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> No idea but I do know I did one saucy pic for it...
> 
> Angie


I only saw my picture, never any of the others but I do believe Unca Jerry sure loved that calendar.

Ms April regards,

Andy


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Andy Carlson said:


> I only saw my picture, never any of the others but I do believe Unca Jerry sure loved that calendar.
> 
> Ms April regards,
> 
> Andy


Where might one procure one of these calendars??

Just askin'......

*RK*


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

JeffLusk said:


> Been a stranger around here!! Missing out on the rtf gang lately!
> I'd have to say Howard Niemi and Mary Maxwell would be on my list.
> And anyone from Canada who will take me bear hunting!!!


Sweet! But I will let you know that Howard is a terrible tour guide..


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Angie B said:


> No idea but I do know I did one saucy pic for it...
> 
> Angie


She did. I used to have a copy of the calendar. I was the only non-female on the calendar. My pic was not so saucy!

Chris


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

MooseGooser said:


> Went Shayne was single,and in his RTF glory, I always wanted to visit Texas and go to Jail with him.:razz:


The good ol days. 

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

labsx3 said:


> Shayne....I try to read whatever he posts, the guy is funny, knows what he is talking about and seems like he would be a blast to sit around and have a few drinks with while listening to him tell stories.I loved to read when he and Jerry would post, those were some good times.
> Ed A...I would listen and try to soak up as much knowledge as possible, both in running dogs and because I work at a veterinary hospital, veterinary knowledge.
> 
> Only picking two was tough, but the top two was not....although I still wonder what it was like to be one of Jerrys women


If you are the blonde chick in the pic... then bring it! I already know too many dudes and don't need to meet any new ones. Ed is part of my entourage... so i'd take you over to meet him too.

With my wife spitting out kids every time i turn around, i need a girlfriend.

SM


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

I guess in answering the OP, I would have to say, the OPster, John, and Melanie Foster... both are about 30-40 minutes away from me, and I have yet to get together to train with them.

Other then that, there would be too many to mention, because there have been so many that have offered advice either to my posts, or others that have been invaluable. 

Mark L.


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Breck said:


> Lanse Brown.
> Lanse Brown.


Come to South Jersey Field Trial then Let me know in advance and I can pick up the cannoli's I owe you


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

*EdA *- because I soooo need to thank him for talking to me recently on the phone giving me excellent Vet advice and eased my mind when Ten injured his eye real bad in Oklahoma.

Secondly, for his incredible post on ear hematoma procedure that educated me when I just had to deal with an ear hematoma on my yellow female. PS Everyone should read it!

~~~
*Ted Shih *- been wanting for awhile. I enjoy reading his posts filled with knowledge and wisdom... besides he appears to be a good guy.



Barb


----------



## jason4429 (May 29, 2010)

I would like to meet anyone that would train with me.I don't have a AFC dog or enough money to do the pro thing.So apparently nobody wants to meet me.


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

jason4429 said:


> I would like to meet anyone that would train with me.I don't have a AFC dog or enough money to do the pro thing.So apparently nobody wants to meet me.


You're in good company. Nobody wants to meet me, either.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

gdgnyc said:


> You're in good company. Nobody wants to meet me, either.


At least you don't have people wishing they had never met you!

Life can be rough,

Tom


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Nobody wants to meet me either. But hey, my dog got a vote;-)


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

twall said:


> At least you don't have people wishing they had never met you!
> 
> Life can be rough,
> 
> Tom


Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## dback (May 28, 2006)

I've had several PM me and say "just wait till I meet you" :shock:


----------



## gdgnyc (May 4, 2009)

dback said:


> I've had several PM me and say "just wait till I meet you" :shock:


If you want to know why, I could tell you.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

I was judging a field trial a year or so ago and somebody came up to me and shook my hand and said they wanted to meet the famous Tim West from RTF. I thought that was kinda funny and I thought maybe I had become famous through RTF. Guess not, NOBODY HAS VOTED FOR ME!


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Tim West said:


> I was judging a field trial a year or so ago and somebody came up to me and shook my hand and said they wanted to meet the famous Tim West from RTF. I thought that was kinda funny and I thought maybe I had become famous through RTF. Guess not, NOBODY HAS VOTED FOR ME!


That was me at GRCA specialty you judged in 2009. And, that's why I didn't vote for you. Cuz I already met ya!


----------

